# 2002 330Ci Owners Manual PDF



## virtualrain (Dec 29, 2001)

Hi, I'm in Canada and can't access the Owners Circle system. I would love to get the PDF version of the manual to "study" while I wait for my car (March production).

The Nav manual would be cool too if that's available in electronic form as well.

Thanks,
VR
------------
02 330Ci M-SP, NAV, HK...


----------

